

Gift HN: Anybody want a subdomain of ww.com? - jacquesm

Hey There, I've been asked for subdomains of ww.com and if I would give them out.<p>So, one time HN offer, if you want a subdomain of ww.com, you can have one for exactly $0.<p>The conditions:<p><pre><code>  - first come first served

  - subdomains 3 letters or longer (and yes, 'www' is taken ;) )

  - the subdomain is not currently in use by a ww.com user 
   (you can see that by going to subdomain.ww.com, 
   if it redirects to the homepage then you're good)

  - you have a HN account with 20 karma or more

  - you post your domain name in this thread with the IP to go with it

  - no warez / copyright violations or other nonsense

  - do not harm my business

  - no spam, illegal content or otherwise bad behaviour,
    first 'mistake' or headache for me and you lose 
    the subdomain

  - never pretend that you represent ww.com

  - send me an email to confirm this so I can contact you

  - no guarantees, if ww.com gets sold or I have
    a bad hairday you may lose it so don't use 
    it for anything critical
</code></pre>
That's not to scare you, I just don't want to make promises that I can't keep in the longer term.<p>Offer valid for the next 24 hours.<p>if you liked this check http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1796266 Yan's book gift/exchange posting!<p>update: I'll make the DNS entries when this thread is 1 day old.
======
melvinram
I'm sorry if this is a total dumbass question:

Why would anyone want this? They would have to trust jacquesm (as well
intentioned as he may be) to continue to have awesome intentions forever...
and if he/she ever sold the domain, everyone who has setup a subdomain would
probably loose all the links they might have built to it.

The only reason I could potentially see this being useful is as a url
shortcut... but still, you risk the same situation as when/if a url shortner
like bit.ly goes out of business.

When you're building your brand equity, you got to make sure you own the
equity that you're building. If you have a domain name, use it. If you don't
like it, get a better one.

Maybe I'm just missing something.

~~~
jacquesm
No question is dumbass.

Most of the concerns you've got were addressed in the text above I believe.

As for me having 'good intentions' or not, time will be the judge of that, but
let's just say that I spent a lot of time trying to be useful to HN and it
would be a really dumb move to piss of a large portion of what has slowly
become my network.

That said I can't offer guarantees hence the caveat.

Second, I think that most people here are more than smart enough to factor
that in to their thinking and in to their use of the domain. But for those
that do not, please take melvinram's warning to heart. So you've got my
upvote.

~~~
dotBen
Are you offering this because you will indirectly benefit from the PageRank
from subdomains and presumably most HN'ers will have active sites that will
experience good PageRank?

~~~
mcknz
A fair question, though I like Su's outlook:

Use Occam’s Razor in interpersonal relations: look for the simplest, most
straightforward explanation that assumes the best of everybody. Stay away from
people who always have a conspiracy theory involving twisted office politics,
unfulfilled Machiavellian ambitions, and unspoken agendas.

------
armandososa
I don't want any subdomain. Just wanted to say 'thank you' for being so
generous.

------
jacquesm
_Please read_ :

if you get your name confirmed in this thread please drop me a one liner email
with reference to your subdomain so I know who got what and can get in touch
with you if I need to.

thanks!

------
endtime
Thanks for doing this!

track.ww.com -> www.track.com

Mostly to mess with my non-techy friends...would be particularly funny if you
added google.ww.com -> Google and facebook.ww.com -> Facebook to support the
lie. "Oh, it doesn't work for your site? Well, it only works for really
important websites..."

~~~
jacquesm
Hehe, google.ww.com and facebook.ww.com should _probably_ be exempted as I can
see nothing but trouble coming from that.

Hilarious idea though.

You've got track.ww.com.

~~~
endtime
Thanks, though I just realized it looks like it may already be taken by one of
your users - my fault for not checking. Thanks anyway. :)

~~~
jacquesm
abandoned ages ago, so it's yours, I checked before.

------
techbio
More of a reader on HN than anything, and if the 20 karma limit is strict then
I am asking for upvotes :)

but could you <http://techbio.ww.com> -> <http://techbio.org>?

(The .com is domainered.)

~~~
jacquesm
You can have it, np, it's free.

~~~
techbio
Thanks! Also to whoever upvoted me. Now for what to do with it.

------
zokier
I definitely appreciate the gesture, and it seems to be in high demand, but I
just can't figure out why I would want one? What's so special about .ww.com?

ps. please don't take this in any way negatively. I'm just puzzled.

~~~
jacquesm
It's reasonably short.

It also gives you a chance at the name you really wanted to have but couldn't
get with a not-too offensive suffix for $0.

If you type sub.ww ctrl-enter you're on the site.

Another reason someone just mailed me: They like their domain but it is hard
to spell, a short alias to use over the phone can be handy.

------
zacharycohn
If I had more time I'd totally put together a cute cat website and ask for
aww.ww.com

~~~
jacquesm
Want a reservation ?

~~~
zacharycohn
haha, if you're willing! Email is away!

~~~
jacquesm
ok thanks !

------
sparky
Jacques, thanks so much for your generosity. Would it be possible to have
matt.ww.com -> <http://users.crhc.illinois.edu/johnso87/> ? Similar
circumstances to BoppreH, if I'm reading correctly. matt.ww.com exists, but
doesn't look particularly current.

If not, I don't currently have a public IP that I own. Anyone know the
cheapest way to get one, other than a static IP from your ISP (I can't get one
because mine doesn't give them out)? I'm imagining a small Linode instance or
something of that nature, but I'm pretty green. Suggestions welcome. I could
also snag a domain name and figure this all out later.

~~~
jacquesm
matt is fine, again I don't have a solution yet for the IP less redirects but
I'll think of a way to do it, probably a small lookup table on one of my
servers.

I was hoping to keep it simple though :)

------
BoppreH
I don't have a dedicated domain for redirection. Is it possible to make:
lucasboppre.ww.com -> <http://www.inf.ufsc.br/~lucasboppre/>

Or do I have to own the IP? It's my personal page on the uni server, by the
way.

Using this url for hosted code, papers and possibly a resume would be perfect.

On a side note, redirecting anythingunregistered.ww.com to
www.anythingunregistered.com would make an interesting (and geeky) party
trick.

~~~
jacquesm
Hm, that's a bit harder. Let me think about how I could do that for you.

~~~
BoppreH
Thank you. I would be perfectly happy with a Javascript redirection in the
index file, a 301 via htaccess or PHP, or whatever is easiest for you.

------
jordanlyall
If it's available, I'll take:

startups.ww.com --> www.startupsworthwatching.com

~~~
jacquesm
Smart combo! Ok, it's available.

------
ihodes
How about setting news.ww.com to forward to news.ycombinator.com? Or even...
Y.ww.com? (if possible, and okay by pg. Just an idea.)

~~~
jacquesm
I can do that. But only if PG agrees, no problem from my end.

y.ww ctrl-enter

that'd be funny :)

~~~
olalonde
<http://ww.com/y> gives what looks like a directory listing here. Possibly a
security flaw?

~~~
jacquesm
tempfile, thanks for the heads up. removed it.

------
num1
I also don't have 20 karma, but brian.ww.com CNAME briancloutier.com would be
amazing if you could. Thanks for your generosity!

~~~
jacquesm
Hey Brian,

Ok, you've got it.

------
phillco
I don't have 20 karma yet, but could I get phillco.ww.com -> phillipcohen.net?
Thanks so much!

~~~
jacquesm
It's free, so sure.

~~~
phillco
Thank you!

------
pzxc
I've got 17 karma but if it's not taken can I have games.ww.com ->
playitontheweb.com?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's ok, it's been idle for a while.

------
jacquesm
Ok, the list below is now live, for those that did not supply an IP address or
a hostname to redirect to you'll find that you are redirected to localhost.

The people that asked for a path redirect will have to be patient for a bit
longer. If there is anything let me know.

Also, plenty of you have not mailed in your confirmation yet, please do so
(j@ww.com).

~~~
BoppreH
Take as long as you want to.

And again, even if you can't redirect to paths, thank you for giving this
domains away. You made a lot of people happy.

------
sharpn
Dank vriend, goede karma aan u! I'd like 'tst.ww.com' but I can't tell if it's
free (seems parked/squatted, but maybe not). My domain is www.tstw.co.uk -
don't know my dns off hand but can find it if needed & will email you this
post.

~~~
jacquesm
It was in use until 2004, so that's yours now.

~~~
sharpn
Thanks!

------
firebones
So close to 20, but if you're generous and round up, and it's available:

mmu.ww.com --> mememeup.com

~~~
jacquesm
That one was in use but abandoned (most short ones appear to be), so you're
welcome to it.

~~~
firebones
Thanks. And thanks for your generosity. I will remember this and hope to be in
a position to give back to the community in a similar fashion some day.

Question: are you implementing this in such a way that you can measure
redirects? Because that would seem to be a great way to gauge and sample the
relative popularity of a wide variety of very interesting sites--excellent
business intelligence.

~~~
jacquesm
It started off as just two domains, I'm actually a bit overwhelmed by the
response, but that's nice as well.

For now what will happen is that I will set up DNS entries for all the A
records and CNAMES, I don't feel like spying on anybodies traffic.

The two people that have asked for redirects to paths I'll have to handle in a
different way, so I will have to make an exception for those two. The
temptation to handle everybody with a db table in ww.com is definitely there
but I think that it is better to handle things at the DNS level.

More reliable, better privacy.

------
bullseye
I'd like to request grid.ww.com (if it is no longer in use).

I am about a month away from my project's initial release, but if it's
available, I can go ahead and set up the target site and domain. Regardless of
the outcome, thank you.

~~~
jacquesm
That's ok, that's been abandoned for a while.

------
mmorris
Any chance I could get box.ww.com -> inthatbox.com? Looks like maybe it was in
use at one time, but I couldn't tell if it still is.

This is great and extremely generous, thank you so much (whether or not it's
available)!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's fine. And you're welcome :)

------
netdog
The stated offer is for a subdomain of ww.com. but all the transactions here
appear to be just for A or CNAME records in the ww.com. zone.

Are you offering a subdomain with delegated DNS? If so, I would be interested.

~~~
jacquesm
hm

That's an interesting one, I've never actually set that up and it goes beyond
the scope of where I can still easily see what's going on, so I think I should
not do that.

Any specific reasons why you would want this ?

~~~
netdog
I read

> ... if you want a subdomain of ww.com...

and naturally understood "subdomain" to mean "subdomain".

Perhaps what you meant to write was

"... if you want a hostname in ww.com..."

ww.com is a nice 2nd level domain. A 3rd level domain zyx.ww.com would be
pretty nice too, in which one could create several hostnames, such as
blog.zyx.ww.com, hg.zyx.ww.com, etc.

Yes, if you delegated the DNS for the subdomain, it would not be as easy for
you to see what hostnames are in that subdomain.

~~~
jacquesm
My problem is not you specifically, my problem is some joker that would abuse
this to set up a gazillion spam hosts under ww.com as a tld and do un-
repairable harm before I would clue in to it.

It's already a bit of a risk as it is (hence the 20 karma cap, I'm not too
strict in looking at that if an account wasn't made 20 minutes ago), but I
don't want to get burned.

I agree that the formal interpretation of 'subdomain' is one with delegation,
but when someone says they put their usernames on 'subdomains' it is commonly
understood to be a 3rd level host name, and not one with full delegation.

You could have surmised that from the bit that asks for 'the ip to go with it'
and not for 'the ips of the name servers to go with it'.

------
_exec
Heya!

Unfortunately I don't have 20 points on this account..but I suppose it's worth
a shot! Could I possibly get encrypt.ww.com -> encryptica.com? It's my
startup's website and we're officially launching soon :)

[IP: 173.203.119.137]

Dank je wel :D

EDIT: Added IP

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, it's yours.

alsjeblieft ;)

~~~
_exec
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU :D

------
mrtron
Back in the day this would have been really cool for vanity hostnames when
logging on to IRC.

I imagine a few people that owned short hostnames for that purpose made a
killing flipping them years later.

~~~
jacquesm
> Back in the day this would have been really cool for vanity hostnames when
> logging on to IRC.

That's how this all started :)

> I imagine a few people that owned short hostnames for that purpose made a
> killing flipping them years later.

Yes, best investment they ever made ROI wise, most likely.

------
ericflo
I'm curious, is there a backstory on how you came to own ww.com?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, the short version is someone auctioned it off on ebay (I _never_ went to
ebay in my life before then) and was apparently negotiating with weight
watchers.

I had a lot of money set aside from the sale of 'gameplay.com', so over
Christmas I negotiated with the guy (while all of Weight Watchers was on a
holiday they well deserved) and by the 27th we had a deal. We set up an
escrow, I paid, he transferred the domain.

Weight Watchers came back from their holiday and was sorely pissed off :)

~~~
tsycho
Care to give a ballpark on how much you paid for it? Just curious.

~~~
jacquesm
mail me.

------
zbanks
Thanks a ton! You're lucky to get that.

Can you do forwarding? I don't want to have to worry about keeping the IP (or
bothering you again)

If so, can you do zach.ww.com -> ww.zbanks.net ?

~~~
jacquesm
I can, sure. I'll do that (CNAME).

------
wizard_2
Can I have nyc.ww.com cnamed to nyc.wizard-domains.com (which I'll add for
this purpose!) I see that it's taken but inactive. Otherwise nycme.ww.com. =)

~~~
jacquesm
Sorry, but silas already took nyc (see below).

So nycme is yours.

------
arien
Hello, could I please have kitten.ww.com to www.kittenlabs.com? Or
arien.ww.com if the previous one is taken?

Thank you for the service by the way, much appreciated :)

~~~
jacquesm
Abandoned since '03, so that's ok.

~~~
arien
Thanks a lot! :)

------
aperiodic
Is dlp.ww.com taken? If not, I'd like that dlp.ww.com -->
<http://aperiodic.org>.

Thank you so much for this offer!

~~~
jacquesm
Last seen in '06, so that's ok.

------
scottyallen
How about scotty.ww.com -> www.scottyallen.com? Looks like scotty.ww.com is
probably abandoned. Thanks - it's cool that you're doing this.

~~~
jacquesm
It is, that was last active in '03, so you're welcome to have it.

~~~
scottyallen
Awesome, thanks!

------
some1else
Hey. Thanks for the opportunity. I'm stuck without a domain for my artist
profile.

some1else.ww.com -> s1e-ww.appspot.com (currently just a music player)

Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's free so it's yours.

------
micheljansen
That is so cool :)

I would really love to have

bre.ww.com -> micheljansen.org (94.142.245.117)

It is taken but does not look very active.

If not, you would make me very happy with vie.ww.com too :)

~~~
jacquesm
bre was active less than a year ago but vie hasn't been used since 2004 so if
it's ok with you go for vie ?

~~~
micheljansen
"een gegeven paard"... (sorry couldn't resist after noticing a fellow Dutchie)
:D

vie.ww.com is awesome too :)

~~~
jacquesm
hehe, it exists in English too :)

Ok, vie it is!

------
hamstersoup
Very generous offer. Any chance of ? will.ww.com --> ww.hamstersoup.com

I know you excluded one letter domains but w.ww.com would be even cooler ;-)

Bedankt!

~~~
jacquesm
Will is good. w.ww.com would be cooler but has been excluded for obvious
reasons ;)

No need to bring on my own typo squatters :)

So Will.ww.com is yours.

------
duck
Very cool of you to do this Jacques.

hnl.ww.com seems taken, but is it active? Would like to make a shorter URL for
my Hacker Newsletter site.

~~~
jacquesm
That one was abandoned a while ago, you can have it.

CNAME info or IP please ?

~~~
duck
Great, thanks!

hnl.ww.com. CNAME hackernewsletter.com.

------
nameless_noob
This is a wonderful, wonderful gesture.

I'm a massive lurker here, but if it's cool: greg.ww.com else gregk.ww.com ->
g.electro-h.ca

Thanks for chance.

~~~
jacquesm
That's yours.

------
hallmark
It breaks rule #2 and it's not my site, but I think this would be popular with
HN users:

4h.ww.com -> www.fourhourworkweek.com

~~~
jacquesm
Is that your site?

if so please mail me.

~~~
hallmark
Nope. It belongs to Tim Ferriss, author of 4 Hour Workweek. He's pretty famous
among hackers and freelancers.

It was the only site that came to mind that naturally used 'ww' at the end. :)

------
PaulJoslin
Hi great idea!

Please meme.ww.com Please forward to <http://thememingoflife.com/>

Thanks,

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, that one is fine by me.

~~~
PaulJoslin
Thank you.

------
whalesalad
<http://salad.ww.com> CNAME to whalesalad.com please! :D

~~~
jacquesm
That one is good with me.

------
pbhjpbhj
Jacquesm, I'm intrigued are you thinking this will give you domain authority
(in SEO terms)? I can well imagine it would with a links in coming from these
users.

I'm not at all saying this is a bad thing, you're giving away a free service,
just wondered if it was part of your considerations.

~~~
jacquesm
> Jacquesm, I'm intrigued are you thinking this will give you domain authority
> (in SEO terms)?

tbh the thought never even crossed my mind, what happened is that on the
#startups channel on freenode.irc.net someone asked me if I would give them a
vanity domain on ww.com so I said sure.

Then two other people asked for it, and I suggested that maybe we should offer
this to HN rather than just those in the IRC channel.

The thing that has been mostly on my mind is actually the opposite.

Plenty of people are asking for domains that were in use at some point, and
ww.com actually relies on a lot of those old domains and backlinks from them
for its traffic.

So if anything I'll probably end up taking a hit from this.

~~~
araneae
Hmm, maybe we should have an IRC channel like reddit :).

~~~
aristidb
#startups (on Freenode) is an IRC channel, as jacquesm noted.

------
zavulon
Thank you for this awesome offer!

Is alex.ww.com abandoned? If so, can you please do alex.ww ->
alexanderkharlamov.com ?

Thank you!

~~~
jacquesm
It's been abandoned since 2003, so you can have it.

~~~
zavulon
Thanks a lot!!!

------
drey
wrv.ww.com -> <http://www.waveridingvehicles.com/>

WRV is a local surf shop where I live and while I don't own the website I hate
having to type in their URL. I think it would be a nice gift, even if it's
temporary.

Thanks in advance.

~~~
jacquesm
hey drey,

that one was used in the past but is free now, so you can have it.

------
sr3d
please count me in...

moc.ww.com

Yes, it's a palindrome.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, that one is fine as well.

That's going to be a long dns file :)

------
cubicle67
Hi Jacques, if it's not too late any chance of code.ww.com to quietcode.com.
It appears to be free.

Thanks heaps

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's good.

~~~
cubicle67
Thanks. Have you spent the last 15 hours just hitting refresh on this page?
Looking at your response times here, it doesn't look like you've taken much of
a break :)

~~~
jacquesm
I actually just woke up after a few hours of sleep, I expected 'a few takers'
but nothing on this scale :)

Indirectly this is good proof of how large HN has become, just imagine that a
substantial fraction had responded I'd be busy for a week or more just to
check availability.

And that's the funny thing, so far only a few that were still in active use.

------
Luyt
Great offer! I'd like

    
    
       michiel.ww.com CNAME michielovertoom.com
    

Thank you very much.

~~~
jacquesm
Last active in 2003, so you're welcome to take that one.

------
quizbiz
<http://pics.ww.com>

dns: ns1.nightlylabs.com ns2.nightlylabs.com

Thank you so much!

~~~
jacquesm
Sorry, but pics.ww.com (try your link!) happens to be a live service (see note
elsewhere in this thread about 'reserved names').

photos.ww.com ?

img.ww.com ?

~~~
quizbiz
Haha should have checked my bad.

~~~
jacquesm
photos and img are both free, you can have either one.

~~~
quizbiz
Can I just go with levy.ww.com please?

------
gxs
Hi, thank you so much for your generosity. How about gxs or gss cname to
guillermosalazar.com?

Thanks!!

~~~
jacquesm
yes, that's free.

------
iuguy
Can I have penetration-testing.ww.com -> www.mandalorian.com please?

Thanks for the awesome offer!

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, so yes, you can.

------
r7000
I would be happy to have flashcards.ww.com => flashcarddb.com

Thank you if or if not possible!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's a free one.

------
aidenn0
jasonmiller.ww.com CNAME jasonmmiller.org (Having a common name is sometimes a
pain)

(And Thanks!)

~~~
jacquesm
That one is good

------
citricsquid
rf.ww.com > 178.79.139.35

mc.ww.com > 178.79.139.35

If the former is not available, the latter is my second choice. If neither are
available, I shall pass. Thanks for the awesome generosity, nice people are my
favourite internet people :p

~~~
jacquesm
Check the 'two letter limit'. Min = 3 letters!

~~~
citricsquid
I read through twice to make sure and I managed to miss the most important
part, silly me. I withdraw my request then, good luck! :-)

------
JeremyBanks
Would it be possible to get banks.ww.com CNAME jeremybanks.com? Many thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes that one is not in use as far as I can see.

------
mariana
Hey jacquesm, thanks! Could you setup mariana.ww.com CNAME epiphany.net.ve?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes that's good.

------
dfield
If you don't mind, could I have zoink.ww.com point to zoink.com? Thanks!!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, sure.

------
Terretta
Unfortunately "mst.ww.com" appears taken.

In that case, I'd like:

chocolatefactory.ww.com IN A 174.143.45.139

~~~
jacquesm
mst has been abandoned so you can have that one.

------
sofuture
How about daw.ww.com CNAME to thesmartestpeopleever.com?

Thanks for being so generous!

~~~
jacquesm
yes, that's good.

------
yhager
Cool idea. I would like yhager.ww.com CNAME to yhager.com please.

~~~
jacquesm
That one is ok.

------
bbloomberg
Thanks so much!!. would it be possible to get

audio.ww.com -> benbloomberg.com

~~~
jacquesm
That's good.

------
vincentpants
can you add

vincent.ww.com -> 74.54.174.88 and/or canada.ww.com -> 74.54.174.88 and/or
vhs.ww.com -> 74.54.174.88

in order of preference That would be awesome! Thank you so much in advance!

~~~
jacquesm
Vincent is good.

------
qeorge
george.ww.com looks taken, but perhaps abandoned? If so, I'd love to have it
point to georgehuger.com

If that's not possible, qeorge.ww.com -> georgehuger.com would be cool too.

Thanks, jacques!

~~~
jacquesm
It's been idle since 2004, so it's yours now.

~~~
qeorge
Thank you, sir!

------
beaker
Can I get CNAME for mma.ww.com to www.fighter.pro? Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Abandoned since '05, so that's fine.

------
ajtaylor
Could I have drew -> www.drewtaylor.com? Thanks a ton!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that one was in use until 2003 so I think the old owner won't mind too
much :)

------
silas
Sweet, I'd take: nyc.ww.com => nyc.sewell.ch (CNAME)

~~~
jacquesm
excellent choice ;)

You've got it.

------
JED3
oh man, i would love to have httpw.ww.com CNAME doig.me

~~~
jacquesm
hm that's a bit fishy though

Intended purpose ?

~~~
JED3
nothing malign, just think its a neat, clever url. I'd probably use it as a
shortener for a couple of my blogs, but if it doesn't sit well with you, can I
have jed.ww.com?

~~~
jacquesm
jed is cool.

And I agree it's clever ;)

~~~
JED3
great! thank you

------
mdda
I see you've already taken care of wwdotcom.ww.com :-)

~~~
jacquesm
There's a wild card handler on there, so that's free if you want it but I
think it would fall under the 'representation' bit :)

------
jtheory
I've obviously missed the deadline, but I'm frankly amazed that searching this
page for "rubba" doesn't come back with anything!

No one thought of Rub-a-dub-dub?

------
SlyShy
Could I get e.ww.com CNAME waylaid.org? Thank you. :)

~~~
jacquesm
Check the length limit clause please.

------
webignition
Could I have hosting.ww.com CNAME hostingreborn.com?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, on the condition that you take the 'no representation bit to heart'
you've got it.

~~~
webignition
Absolutely, not a problem with that at all.

Edit: confirmation email sent as requested. Many thanks!

------
robryan
rob.ww.com -> robryancoding.com seems to be something there, not sure whats
classed as abandoned otherwise just robryan.ww.com Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Abandoned since '01 so I don't think he'll mind.

~~~
robryan
Cool, thanks!

------
mutters
Dear sir,

Would it possible to get CNAME nan.ww.com -> nan.bitfreezer.com ?

Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, you can have that one.

~~~
mutters
Great, thanks

------
pshc
How about pshc.ww.com CNAME paulcollier.ca? Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, that's free.

------
w1ntermute
Can I get 666.ww.com CNAME leethaxor.boldlygoingnowhere.org ?

Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
39 minutes since my prediction :)

Yes that's fine.

~~~
w1ntermute
I had no idea what to pick, was scrolling through the thread, and saw your
post ;)

------
djacobs
How about atp.ww.com -> allthingsprogress.com?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's fine with me.

~~~
djacobs
Thanks!

------
gecko
I'd love to have bqb.ww.com -> bitquabit.com

~~~
jacquesm
ok, that's yours.

------
crocowhile
I am stupid, I don't get it: what's special about having a ww.com subdomain?
Is there a pun or something in the english language?

------
danielnicollet
hi Jacques, If this is not too late, I would love to get a subdomain :
exo.ww.com == going to ==> sbstest.typenfind.com Dan

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's good.

~~~
danielnicollet
Thanks Jacques! Are you French BTW? any idea when it's going to be up?

~~~
jacquesm
You're welcome.

No, I'm Dutch. Just my name :)

It'll be up in another 4 hours when this thread goes dead. Otherwise I have to
go through the whole thing twice.

------
wildmXranat
How about arek.ww.com -> 173.230.138.225

Thanks, by the way.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that one is fine with me.

------
sthrs
programbler.ww.com CNAME blog.sthrs.me okay? I'd really appreciate it, and
thanks for the offer anyway if you don't accept.

~~~
jacquesm
It's good, you've got it.

------
saurabh
build.ww.com > getsetweb.in

I am developing a "data first, design next" web cms for static websites and
blogs. Would love one! Thanks :)

~~~
jacquesm
ok!

------
amock
Can I get currus.ww.com -> 46.51.191.242?

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that's free.

------
yan
Sure, I'd love one.

w.ww.com (hey i can hope :P) ip: 64.22.109.95

edit: i won't use it for anything nonkosher. edit2: Changed my mind to 'w-ww'?

~~~
jacquesm
ah, sorry, new rule :)

I should have added that right away, sorry.

Anything smaller than 3 letters is out for technical reasons.

~~~
yan
How about 'yan' then? (You've inspired me to start a similar thread :)

edit: would w-ww work also?

~~~
jacquesm
yan is cool, you've got it

------
olalonde
How about nic.ww.com to 209.20.78.140 :)

~~~
jacquesm
Sure. It's yours.

------
zackham
Very cool, zack.ww.com ==> hm.zackham.com?

Thank you!

~~~
jacquesm
That's good.

------
pathik
Hey, I would like

if(availability==true)

pat.ww.com->pathikshah.com/blog

else

pathik.ww.com->pathikshah.com/blog

Thanks.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes that's ok.

------
portman
portman.ww.com CNAME www.portmanwills.com

Not sure what I would want to do with it yet, but very cool and generous idea!

~~~
jacquesm
That's ok, it was used in the past but has been abanoned, so it's yours now.

------
timf
Cool, thankyou!

timf.ww.com -> www.peakscale.com

~~~
jacquesm
Hey Tim, you've got it.

------
modsearch
gee.ww.com -> 64.21.98.56

I think its taken, but if abandoned, I'd love to have it for my blog, thanks!!

~~~
jacquesm
Abandoned since '03, so it's yours.

------
Derferman
Awesome, thanks :)

api.ww.com CNAME kyleconroy.com

~~~
jacquesm
hm that's tricky, we are planning to put an api on to ww.com in the next
couple of months for widgets and stuff like that, I'm really sorry.

The same goes for:

maint, dbmaster, www (obviously), video _, upload_ , postcards _, dev, mobile,
index, eliteindex, chat, files, pics, mob, signup, www_ , counters and secure
(I think that's all of them).

~~~
Derferman
No need to apologize, I totally understand. Could I get derf.ww.com? It
appears to be free.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that one was in use but until '03 so I'm ok with that.

------
jmatt
Thanks jasquesm!

235.ww.com -> 235nuclear.com

~~~
jacquesm
that's a new kind, numerical!

You've got it. Now waiting for 666.ww.com ;)

------
igorhvr
Hi! Please link igor.ww.com to 207.210.106.8 - this is my personal website.
Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Hi as well, Igor, ok that's yours now.

------
dsspence
duncanspencer.ww.com -> duncanspencer.com
(174.133.21.104/web74.webfaction.com)

I Appreciate it.

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, so that was easy :)

------
bradly
brad.ww.com => bradlyfeeley.com

If that is still active, bradly.ww.com => bradlyfeeley.com

Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
It looks like it has been abandoned so that's fine.

------
karthikm
One more if its allowed:

careers.ww.com -> caree.rs

Thanks

~~~
jacquesm
That one is good, you've got it.

~~~
karthikm
thanks

------
sjs
I'll take sjs.ww.com off your hands :) Really cool of you. Thanks!

ip: 69.30.200.94

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, you've got it.

------
mqt
Is mark.ww.com taken?

mark.ww.com CNAME mark.nirv.net

thanks

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, but it's been abandoned since 2002.

So you're welcome to have it.

------
benjoffe
Great idea.

benjoffe.ww.com -> www.benjoffe.com

Thanks.

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, so it's yours.

~~~
benjoffe
Thanks jacquesm, though oddly it has been giving an error for the last few
hours:

<http://benjoffe.ww.com/> Site Temporarily Unavailable

We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support
immediately to have them rectify this. error id: "bad_httpd_conf"

Other *.ww.com subdomains are working on my machine so I'm assuming it's an
error with the site.

------
sharkbrainguy
can I get dot.ww.com or kapo.ww.com -> gerardpaapu.com

~~~
jacquesm
Abandoned since '03, so dot is yours.

------
chrisbroadfoot
bro.ww.com -> CNAME bro.chrisbroadfoot.id.au please!

~~~
jacquesm
Ok. it's yours!

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
You rock, bro! Also, some very amusing webcams on ww.com - I spent much of
today watching two guys in Taiwan play ping pong in hilarious shorts.

------
david_p
geo.ww.com -> geo.david.cx would be nice ! thanks !

~~~
jacquesm
yes, that's a nice one. you've got it.

~~~
david_p
thanks a lot !

------
olius
dubreuil.ww.com -> <http://christophedubreuil.posterous.com/>

thank you to be so generous :)

------
mahmud
Jacques,

mahmud.ww.com ==> mahmud.arablug.org

Thanks

~~~
jacquesm
ok, that's yours :)

~~~
mahmud
Thanks Jacques :-)

------
chaosmachine
psd.ww.com CNAME PhotoshopLayerStyles.com

Or photoshop.ww.com if psd is active.

Thanks :)

~~~
jacquesm
That's fine, it's been out of use for a long long time.

------
lordgilman
vipper.ww.com -> gilslotd.com Thank you a bunch!

~~~
jacquesm
Vipper is free, so that's yours.

You're welcome :)

------
jshen
blog.ww.com -> yakkstr.com

thanks

~~~
jacquesm
It's in use but the user hasn't been online in a couple of years so I'm ok
with that.

------
influx
hive.ww.com -> 75.101.130.3 (hivearchive.com)

~~~
jacquesm
That one is ok.

------
Rickasaurus
I'll take rick.ww.com -> richardminerich.com

------
blntechie
bln.ww.con -> blntechie.wordpress.com if it's possible?

Thanks

~~~
jacquesm
I'm sorry but that user was last online at 2010-09-23, so that account is
definitely in use. Any alternative ?

~~~
blntechie
Cool. blntechie.ww.con should do.

~~~
jacquesm
yes, that one is free.

------
siglesias
possible good sir? tea.ww.com -> teaapp.com

~~~
jacquesm
Sure, that one is fine.

------
zoorroo
eat.ww.com to <http://www.weightwatchers.com/> ? (just for the joke)

------
leif
leifleif.ww.com -> leifwalsh.com plz thx

~~~
jacquesm
Leif is abandoned, you can have that if you want, leifleif is free. Your
preference ?

~~~
leif
leifleif.ww.com please, but thanks for the option :)

------
ozansener
uppi.ww.com > 144.122.166.67 please :p

~~~
jacquesm
That one is ok, it seems to be abandoned.

------
chegra
timeline.ww.com -> www.timeline-x.com

~~~
jacquesm
Timeline is yours. Please note I'll do all the DNS updates in one go at the
end of the 24 hour period.

~~~
chegra
ok thx

------
Macha
hirc.ww.com -> 109.74.204.109 please.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, that one is yours.

------
symkat
symkat.ww.com CNAME -> symkat.com

Email sent! <3

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, so you're welcome to it.

------
sokoloff
sokoloff.ww.com -> www.sokoloff.com

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, so that's yours now.

------
stretchwithme
may I have wwo.ww.com. The IP is 67.207.128.166

Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
It exists but is dormant so that's ok.

~~~
stretchwithme
awesome. thanks.

------
TamDenholm
tam.ww.com > 207.192.70.33 Cheers.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, that's fine.

------
jacquesm
This thread is now closed... sorry!

------
dpavlenkov
how about "net" to 64.202.189.170?

~~~
jacquesm
User last seen in 2004, yes, I'm ok with that.

~~~
jackowayed
Oh, so things that are essentially squatted are fair game?

I don't see any way to tell if one's been in recent use, but I'll take
dan.ww.com -> danieljackoway.com if possible.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, you've got dan.ww.com.

~~~
fharper1961
Thank's so much for your generosity Jacques!

I'd like frank.ww.com CNAME theharpers.biz. If frank isn't good then frankh or
fharper.

~~~
jacquesm
That one has been long abandoned, so sure.

------
dantheman
danny.ww.com --> <http://www.dannygagne.com>

Thanks :)

------
rntz
baaa.ww.com CNAME baaaww.rntz.net

Thanks in advance!

~~~
jacquesm
sheepish :)

you've got it, it's free.

------
aristidb
com.ww.com, CNAME breitkreuz.me.

if that is possible

~~~
jacquesm
yes, that's ok.

------
SteveMorin
steve.ww.com CNAME stevemorin.com

~~~
jacquesm
ok

~~~
SteveMorin
Thanks!

------
twodayslate
world.ww.com -> zac.gorak.us

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, is that spelled right ?

~~~
twodayslate
ah. fingers type random nonsense...

world.ww.com free?

~~~
jacquesm
I think it is, so that is ok. Last use in 2003.

~~~
twodayslate
awesome thanks!

------
jsatok
app.ww.com to appoftheday.com

~~~
jacquesm
yes, that's ok.

------
bosky101
pow.ww.com -> 206.183.111.208 ?

cheers, ~B

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, that's fine.

------
lovskogen
wwww.ww.com CNAME m70.no? :)

~~~
jacquesm
Hehe, creative. Ok, I'm ok with that conditional on a check to see how much
type-in traffic that costs me, cool ?

~~~
lovskogen
Okay :-)

------
w-ll
the.ww.com => w-ll.org

~~~
jacquesm
It was in use but long ago, so it's yours.

------
bcl
bcl.ww.com CNAME neil.brianlane.com

Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, it's yours.

------
olius
oli.ww.com -> abracadabran.posterous.com

hope it is not taken yet. thank you

------
karthikm
resume.ww.com -> resu.me

Thanks

~~~
jacquesm
That one is free, so it's yours.

------
tta
tim.ww.com -> timothyandrew.net ?

------
uptown
How about?:

http.ww.com -> haha.com

Thanks!

------
frisco
max.

74.207.243.146

~~~
jacquesm
abandoned since 2003 so that's fine.

~~~
frisco
Awesome. Thanks!

------
mvid
can i have "w"

~~~
mvid
pointed to w.vidutis.com

------
rasiel
I don't have 20 rep, but i'm begging for belize.ww.com

~~~
jacquesm
ok, cool.

------
ody
"a bad [hairday] you may lose it "

The fact you say people may lose it because you may have "a bad [hairday]"
says so much about you. Which is: an inconsiderate ass hole looking for
glory/karma points.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you for your kind feedback. I think this comment says more about you
than it does about me.

The point is: If enough people abuse this I might have to put a stop to it.

So, to make sure that it is absolutely clear that this is not to be used for
mission critical stuff because I reserve the right to 'undo' it.

Most likely it will last forever but I do not wish to have anybody sue me at
some point for making a promise that I could not keep.

Looking forward to more positive contributions from you in the future.

~~~
ody
Some people can't see beyond their own bullshit. Welcome to your reality.

~~~
jacquesm
I've always wondered what it is that makes people spout bile like this, one
thing I noticed they have in common is that as a rule they're anonymous.

~~~
tsycho
Wow, this guy has -37 karma (at the moment)......doesn't HN block it at -10
karma per comment?

~~~
jacquesm
It caps the display at -4 but it keeps on counting down.

